# Leather cleaner /protector????



## Euroexports (Dec 14, 2011)

Have just bought a new daily, with cream/white leather which is pretty much in mint condition.

does anyone know what the best product is to keep it looking that way

I viewed some other cars before buying this and all of them looked /worn/faded or a bit grimey.





am looking on this site but not sure what is best to keep it looking the way it is and protect it


Leather Cleaning Products - Conditioners - Brushes - Elite Car Care

any advice please?


----------



## pwpro (Jun 6, 2009)

Bet system by a mile is ltt 

Auto foam to clean then auto protect for the obvious lol

They also do auto maintain for a simple regular wipe down


----------



## Euroexports (Dec 14, 2011)

thanks mate

so to keep the leather in the condition its in is auto maintain enough?


----------



## pwpro (Jun 6, 2009)

euroexports said:


> thanks mate
> 
> so to keep the leather in the condition its in is auto maintain enough?


there you go buddy and yes maintain is great for say a monthly wipe down but would always deep clean and protect a couple of times a year 

Auto care products - Shop


----------



## Euroexports (Dec 14, 2011)

Ok mate , will order some in ,many thanks


----------

